# My two nerds



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Figure its about time to show them off.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Muck (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh my gosh those are some beautiful dogs! They look so happy


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice looking dogs!! THanks for sharing pics. :tongue:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pictures! What wonderful dogs, I can tell they are loved very much. I love the last pic.! LOL! Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I can see why you'd want to show them off. They both look like lovely sweet little pups. But, I really really seem to love Boone, I wonder why?


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you for the kind comments. Saraj I'm certain Woof has some Tigger in him, that boy can jump and jump high.

Hmm I wonder why Penny. If it weren't for the age gap I'd say Mollie and Boone were long lost siblings.


----------

